# xorg 1.7 + nvidia 190 - jedwabiście ciekawe efekty

## m1k0

Czy komukolwiek udał się eksperyment xorg-server 1.7.1 + nvidia 190?

Przebudowałem parę razy biblioteki powiązane z x-ami a teraz przebudowuję całego world-a (-e) ale jakoś słabo wierzę w sukces.

Obecnie mam tak, że mam brak wspomagania 3W w sterach 190, a mysz zachowuje się tak, że po jakimkolwiek ruchu myszką, wskażnik myszy szaleje w lewym górnym rogu. touchpad działa bez zarzutów. Czyżby 1.7.1 ma pomylony kod MPX - multi pointer? Może to tylko kwestia ustawień?

A może to hal, który jest już "deprecated" powinien był zostać wywalony? Ale tu jakoś nie doszukałem się jakiegokolwiek tutorialka developerów gentoo jak to zrobić, czy jest w tym jakiś sens?

Oczywiście mogę powklejać mnóstwo różnych "wyjść" z emerge --info, eix-a, itp.

Oczywiście xorg 1.6 + nvidia 180 działa wyśmienicie i kde z efektami może śmigać

Proszę o pomoc lub jakiekolwiek wskazówki, gdzie mogę coś wygrzebać i popoprawiać.[/list]

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## one_and_only

U mnie działa. Tutaj kilka wskazówek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799568-highlight-nvidiadrivers.html Zrób synca cobyś nvidia-drivers-190.42-r2 miał.

----------

## Pryka

A mi padła całkiem myszka i klawiatura... Nie reagują... ktoś ma jakieś pomysły??

----------

## BeteNoire

Pryka, zawsze jak upgradujesz z xorg-server 1.X do 1.Y to przekompilowujesz drivery x11-drivers/xf86*, co zresztą zaleca sam ebuild.

----------

## Pryka

Już na to wpadłem... wiesz co jest najśmieszniejsze? Że przeczytałem tą adnotację... a potem zrobiłem reboot zamiast najpierw przebudować... pośpiech mnie zgubił...

Swoją drogą mam problem... Gentoo 10.1 nie odpowiada na klawiaturę ani myszkę... Nowe minimalCD tak samo.... a stare które u mnie działa nie wspiera ext4 więc nie mogę zrobić chroota... I jestem w kropce nie mam żadnej wolnej CD do nagrania jakiegoś distro...

----------

## mateuszz

odnośnie myszy w lewym górnym rogu: Może masz mysz A4Tech X7 pod USB? jeśli tak, to nie jesteś pierwszy z tym bugiem. Ja tymczasowo zmieniłem myszę.

----------

## Pryka

Dobra ja już też załatwiłem swój problem... poszperałem i okazało się że nieodpowiadająca mysz i klawiatura to dość powszechny problem wystarczyło odpiąć i podpiąć kabelek...

Potem szybki chroot i już wszystko działa

----------

## dylon

Ogolnie do nowych x-ow trzeba skompilowac nowe evdev. a tu juz nie jest rozowo.

Jako zaleznosc nowa wersja nie jest brana pod uwage (i update world tego tez nie lapie) i potem sa kwiatki typu  "przestala dzialac klawiatura i musz" (mialem wlasnie tak). W dlaszym ciagu mam szopki bo po dluzszym czasie bez reakcji (np. w nocy) klawiatura nie dziala a z obslugi myszy dziala tylko wskaznik ale bez obslugi jakiegokolwiek klawisza.

Czekam na poprawiona wersje evdev-a  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Ogolnie do nowych x-ow trzeba skompilowac nowe evdev. a tu juz nie jest rozowo.
> 
> Jako zaleznosc nowa wersja nie jest brana pod uwage (i update world tego tez nie lapie) i potem sa kwiatki typu  "przestala dzialac klawiatura i musz" (mialem wlasnie tak). W dlaszym ciagu mam szopki bo po dluzszym czasie bez reakcji (np. w nocy) klawiatura nie dziala a z obslugi myszy dziala tylko wskaznik ale bez obslugi jakiegokolwiek klawisza.
> 
> Czekam na poprawiona wersje evdev-a 

 

Nie mam takich problemow, po update xorg-servera 1.6 do 1.7 wraz z depsami wszystko smiga, zadnych problemow z kompilacja evdeva.

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % qlist -Iv |grep x11-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1
```

----------

## no4b

U mnie również nie było żadnych problemów.

----------

## BeteNoire

A u mnie były. Nie działało przyspieszenie, kompilacja downgradu xorg-server przerywała się z błędem i musiałem przywracać backup. Może już coś zostało poprawione, ale ja nie mam czasu na kolejną zabawę, więc xorg-server 1.7 i zależności mam zmaskowane.

----------

## m1k0

 *mateuszz wrote:*   

> odnośnie myszy w lewym górnym rogu: Może masz mysz A4Tech X7 pod USB? jeśli tak, to nie jesteś pierwszy z tym bugiem. Ja tymczasowo zmieniłem myszę.

 

bingo! To jest moja myszka. Czy jakieś inne modele są również zainfekowane?

----------

## radek-s

Podepne sie do tematu.

u mnie po update x'ow na 1.7.1 i sterów nvidii na 190.42-r2

całkowicie padły efekty pulpitu 3D w kde4.

mysz i klawiatura bez problemów

co może być tego powodem?

----------

## mentorsct

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *dylon wrote:*   Ogolnie do nowych x-ow trzeba skompilowac nowe evdev. a tu juz nie jest rozowo.
> 
> Jako zaleznosc nowa wersja nie jest brana pod uwage (i update world tego tez nie lapie) i potem sa kwiatki typu  "przestala dzialac klawiatura i musz" (mialem wlasnie tak). W dlaszym ciagu mam szopki bo po dluzszym czasie bez reakcji (np. w nocy) klawiatura nie dziala a z obslugi myszy dziala tylko wskaznik ale bez obslugi jakiegokolwiek klawisza.
> 
> Czekam na poprawiona wersje evdev-a  
> ...

 

Dzieki SlashBeast za tą wskazówkę, wystarczyło przekompilować:

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.0
```

I wszystko lata tak jak trzeba.

----------

## kicior

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Podepne sie do tematu.
> 
> u mnie po update x'ow na 1.7.1 i sterów nvidii na 190.42-r2
> 
> całkowicie padły efekty pulpitu 3D w kde4.
> ...

 Może

eselect opengl set nvidia

??

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> (...)wystarczyło przekompilować(...)

 

Wystarczy czytać co wypisuje portage po kompilacji xorga, ewentualnie można po każdym poważniejszym updacie wywołać /usr/bin/eread lub po prostu zajrzeć do ebuilda i przeczytać ewarn:

```

        ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.6"                                                        

        ewarn "or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"                                                    

        ewarn "of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."                                                 

        ewarn "You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers"                                                  

        ewarn "category using this command:"                                                                                          

        ewarn "emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/" 
```

----------

## dylon

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dzieki SlashBeast za tą wskazówkę, wystarczyło przekompilować:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Fajnie, ze Tobie dziala, bo mi (mimo przekompilowania tychze) dalej nie. (znaczy dziala, ale zalicza zwiechy)...

Musze przeprosic evdev-a  :Smile:  to raczej nie on jest winny a x-server  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

BeteNoire - tak wiem, tylko po_prostu na to nie wpadlem zeby tak zrobić, zazwyczaj robie udate ze puszczam i leci w tle aby przejrze pakiety jakie, widziałem ze xorg jest pierwszy do updaty a potem stery od nvidi to pomyślałem ze bedzie dzialać.

dylon - jedyną zawieche łapie tez ale nie wiem czemu jak wchodzę na jedną stronkę (nie porno) ładuje sie do pewnego momentu i wisi. I na 5 prób 5 zawiech.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lsdudi

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wystarczy czytać co wypisuje portage po kompilacji xorga, ewentualnie można po każdym poważniejszym updacie wywołać /usr/bin/eread 

 

 o patrz tego cuda  nie widziałem :]

polecam elogv -> bardziej przyjazny interface

----------

## master66

Wykonałem update'a na nowego xorg-server-1.7.1 i też miałem problemy, najpierw z driverami nVidii, potem z klawiaturą i myszką -- nie działały po uruchomieniu Xów.

Po wykonaniu poniższego

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)

emerge -av1 hal dbus #nie wiem czy konieczne w tym przypadku...

/etc/init.d/hald restart

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

wszystko hula: klawiatura z myszą jak i efekty pulpitu w KDE4  :Smile: 

----------

## jurek

Czy ktoś może potwierdzić że ten nowy xorg-1.7.1 działa na GTX260 i nvidia-drivers-190.42-r2? , bo ostatnio miałem problem z modułem nvidia, myszką i klawiaturą.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja bym prosił o to samo dla GF 8800, bo ci, którym działa, nie piszą modeli kart, a ja nie mam czasu na kolejne przywracanie backupu.

----------

## c0oba

U mnie wszystko śmiga z gf9800 gtx+.

Niestety moja myszka odmówiła współpracy, a jest to a4tech x7. Czy ktoś może wie jak ją naprawić, albo gdzie tkwi problem?

----------

## Pryka

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0??

bądź jeśli używasz x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0 ale to raczej razem z klawiaturą by zdechło...

Co do sterowników to ja mam GF9600GT wszystko śmiga elegancko

----------

## c0oba

Chyba pozostaje tylko czekać na bugfixa:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/289901

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24737

----------

## jurek

Zaryzykowałem update'a do tego 1.7.1 i po wykonaniu: emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers) wszystko śmiga.

----------

## soban_

U mnie tyz trybi:

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.09!s (~)71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s 180.60!s (~)185.18.36!s (~)185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.42-r2!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  190.42-r2!s(19:39:29 04.11.2009)(acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

...

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 (~)1.5.3-r7 1.6.3.901-r2 (~)1.6.4 (~)1.6.5 (~)1.7.1 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.7.1(01:14:40 04.11.2009)(hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

A co do reinstalacji:

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r2  USE="acpi custom-cflags gtk (multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.0  USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

```

 To zawsze staram sie zrobic po zmianie xorga, bo inaczej np myszka nie trybi z reszta po zainstalowaniu xorga Gentoo najczesciej samo proponuje "qlist -I -C x11-drivers". Po upgradzie kernela rowniez emerge @module-rebuild -avq, jednak to do xorga nie wystarczy.

----------

## dziadu

U mnie znowu kdm-4.3.73 segfaultuje (coś z glibc i kernelem) po zalogowaniu, X się wtedy wywala i katastrofa w ogóle, np:

```
kdm[3714]: segfault at 7fff00000000 ip 00007fbcdbc0afa0 sp 00007fffe474e308 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fbcdbb91000+14c000]
```

ale po wklepaniu startkde wszystko hula. Nie wiem czy problem jest w X-orgu, sterownikach czy kdm.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> U mnie znowu kdm-4.3.73 segfaultuje (coś z glibc i kernelem) po zalogowaniu, X się wtedy wywala i katastrofa w ogóle, np:
> 
> ```
> kdm[3714]: segfault at 7fff00000000 ip 00007fbcdbc0afa0 sp 00007fffe474e308 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fbcdbb91000+14c000]
> ```
> ...

 

Proponuje do tego zalozyc nowy temat, u mnie kdm smiga bez problemow (wiem ze te stwierdzenie brzmi troche jak z tepsy  :Razz: ):

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix -I kdm

[I] kde-base/kdm

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.10

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.4-r1

        (4.3)   4.3.1-r2 (~)4.3.2 (~)4.3.3

        {aqua consolekit debug elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc +handbook kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kerberos pam}

     Installed versions:  4.3.3(4.3)(08:16:11 04.11.2009)(consolekit handbook pam -aqua -debug -kdeprefix -kerberos)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE login manager, similar to xdm and gdm

```

Tylko ze chyba roznica jest w wersjach bo Ty masz 4.3.73 a ja 4.3.3.

----------

